# Benefits of salmon oil



## YellowLab (Jul 18, 2011)

What are the true benefits of salmon oil? I bought some and started giving it to Yogi then forgot to add it for about a month. During this month she had some sort of allergic reation to something and started scratching, thus causing a secondary infection. Im not saying it was the stopping of the oil that caused it but since starting it back up again her skin has drastically improved!! and the fur has started growing back.

Is it coincedence or does salmon oil really help with skin and coat?


----------



## Teddy Red Lab (Nov 23, 2011)

I bought some Salmon Oil ages ago- my OH takes the dog to work with him, and since he eats Fish4Dogs- which stinks, he feeds him there so the food isnt stored at home! Anyway, since we bought the oil, I've been thinkng what a gleaming coat he has, how strong and healthy he looks and have been impressed at how long the oil has lasted etc. That was...until we moved house and we have started feeding him at home again- I realised that my OH has been forgetting to feed him the salmon oil, the bottle came back nearly full and on closer cross-examination have found out he has barely used it at all!
So it must have all been in my head!


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

It seems to have benefited my dogs since starting it, Hattie's dry skin is now normal and both dogs coats have a lovely shine and texture seems softer. 

Throp had lovely shiney, soft coat when he was just on the fish4dogs salmon food, but we switched to economise.


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

Adding oils or oily fish to your dog's diet also increases the requirement for Vitamin E. Omega 3 & 6 oils are particularly good for your dog's health, but it is extremely important to add Vitamin E at the same time. Examples of oils that increase the vitamin E requirement include:
&#9702;Sunflower oil
&#9702;Evening Primrose oil
&#9702;Linseed oil
&#9702;Fish oils such as cod liver oil or salmon oil, and oily fish
&#9702;Olive oil

If these oils are added to your dog's diet without adding extra Vitamin E, it will cause Vitamin E deficiency and could lead to health problems. The effects of Vitamin E deficiency are not always immediately obvious, but scientific studies have shown that adding oils to the diet without Vitamin E can lead to deficiency within 15 weeks.


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

We started Millie on salmon oil about 6 weeks ago and within a week or two her coat was lovely, soft and shiny and I know its helping her joints etc too


----------



## Care4Pets Stockport (Oct 11, 2010)

Within a week of starting to use Salmon Oil I noticed a real difference in my dogs coat & skin I started to use it as his skin had become flaky it is now fine and his coat is lovely.
:biggrin:


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

*goes out to get me some salmon oil*


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Salmon oil for 2 of my dogs really improved their skin and coat but hasn't really made much of a difference on the other yet.

When I got Buddy he had allergies which had flared up and was put on steroids to clear him up  However this year we have kept on top of him with anti histamines 

When I spoke with my holistic vet, he said that adding the oil coats the dog on the inside, helping to protect the skin absorbing 'stuff' through the skin ie pollens (can't remember his exact words  ), but can take time to build up. Which could be partially why Buddy isn't half as bad this year 

I also asked him if I needed to add vitamin E after all the threads on here and he looked at the bottle asked how much I was giving (Fish4Dogs oil with feeding recommended amounts) and said no. If I was feeding more then it may need supplimenting


----------



## Halifu (Jan 22, 2012)

I've been looking into the need to supliment vitamin e if giving fish oils as I had noticed quite a few threads mentioning the need for extra Vit e as the fish oil can deplete it.
My dogs are fed a raw diet, they have eggs once a week which is a good source of vit e,I've also read that walnuts, Brazil's and other nuts are a good natural source of Vit e aswell as brocolli &peanut butter.
So I nowadd something from the above in each meal.


----------

